# Happy Birthday to my first real guitar



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I still have it--and on Christmas Day it was the birthday/anniversary of his being my first real guitar.
So I thought I'd post some pictures of it--and it did get played.

Out of all the Christmas presents I got growing up--this is my favorite.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice one Zontar. 
When did you get that?
Hope you had a great Christmas, give your brother a "Hey." from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice one Zontar.
> When did you get that?
> Hope you had a great Christmas, give your brother a "Hey." from me.


I got it too long ago to count.
It was a good Christmas, I'll pass the "Hey" along.
Saw him on Christmas Eve, not sure when the next time will be.


----------

